# Word of the Day -Empathy



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

Word of the Day - Empathy...n.

Def.: Identification with and understanding of another's situation.

We should show empathy to others when needed.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 6, 2022)

It would be a better place if more had empathy toward others.


----------



## SapphireBlues (Feb 6, 2022)

I am empathic. Difficult to live in a world that now has so many that don't have any empathy at all.


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 6, 2022)

Star Trek aired an episode titled "The Empath".


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Star Trek aired an episode titled "The Empath".


I read about the episode...it's too bad we can't *absorb* someone else's pain...we can only empathize with/for them.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 6, 2022)

Lovely word


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 6, 2022)

Empathy is trying to understand what another person is feeling.  It is seeing the world through another’s eyes.   It helps people to get along better and to feel better.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 8, 2022)

I have _empathy_ for kids in school during the pandemic. They are missing out on a normal school experience because of all this chaos.


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Empathy is trying to understand what another person is feeling.  It is seeing the world through another’s eyes.   It helps people to get along better and to feel better.


Well stated, Pam!


----------



## Silverfox007 (Feb 9, 2022)

Lots 


SapphireBlues said:


> I am empathic. Difficult to live in a world that now has so many that don't have any empathy at all.


lots of people out there barely have empathy.they are full of mean people.


----------

